# nas pensacola steam plant cooling water discharge pipes in bay



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

I have misplaced the gps # of the nas pensacola steam plant cooling water discharge pipes in Pensacola bay. if anyone has the general location or gps #s of those pipes I would appreciate having a copy.

Thanks.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

how about 30 20 647 87 16 709 and 30 20 663 87 16 709


----------

